# Does Petco sell...



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

African Dwarf Frogs? If so for how much? Been wanting to get a couple lately since the one I had died months ago.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

The one by me does. I imagine most should, as it's a popular aquarium choice. If I recall they're $2.00 and some change, not including tax.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Alright thanks. When I can I'm gonna check at my local store.


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

Some of them carry them, others don't. You may have to call around to various shops. If you're in a big enough area (or are just lucky), you'll find a local shop that has them.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

My Petco does as do the three local shops. I think they're around $2-3


----------

